# anybody in the socal orange county that could help with asop/cm10



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

help needed


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

jacko1 said:


> help needed


what do you need?


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

install cm10 having a tough time getting it going


----------



## bskim23 (Jul 20, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> install cm10 having a tough time getting it going


What is wrong with it?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adam Metzner (Jun 14, 2011)

What part aren't you getting? We are here to help.


----------

